

Live feed of Missouri Highway Patrol radio comm traffic - fapjacks
http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/17925/web

======
fapjacks
So far, some firefighters have pulled back after what appears to be an ambush
with small arms fire. MHP is missing a trooper. Plenty of fires.

